# Vq30det??



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

ok i saw this engine in the JDM 350Z in the Super Street...they used on some race here in US...
that VQ30DET was pushing around 700HP :fluffy: :cheers: my question is does anyone know where can u get this engine, how much it would cost and would it fit on the maxima??? ill give more specs when i find that issue...
later


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

The VQ30DET came in some JDM car (can't remember which one) and it was RWD, so it would be easily swapped into a 350Z. There was one guy on the ORG that put it in his Max, but it's FAR from a direct bolt on. The motor sits in the engine bay at an angle... kinda sux.


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

ohh man that suxs.... on a ANGLE??? :wtf: wow that strange... u got a link to that??? ohh i did some research and the engine is from a NISSAN GLORIA.. hmm heres an idea since its allready RWD how about do a RWD maxima conversion... my cuz told me about it but i need money and extensive moding on the rear and front... but thats an idea... hmm... that would of been one kick ass 95 maxima... hehe leave it stock lookin i mean...  

later.. thanks for the info


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

don't have a link, sorry, but there would be an EXTREME amount of modifications needed to make the max a RWD, but if you've got the time and money... have fun!


----------



## jdmmax (Dec 10, 2003)

WWW.FASTMAXIMA.COM

link on the bottom (the fast)


scroll down tilley/rob's maxima 

has the jdm vq30det swap


----------

